# March 2013 Big Sandy Shoot



## Emperor (Aug 19, 2012)

hi guys!
is there anyone going to the Big Sandy Shoot that will be held in march?
probably i'll be attending the shoot as a spectator, so let me know if you're planning to go!

ciao!


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

I just saw a youtube video a couple days ago on the big sandy shoot. I would love to attend on of these if I get the chance.


----------



## Emperor (Aug 19, 2012)

ok, let's meet there then!
the next Shoot will be held on march 22 23 24..if you're looking for more information here's the website of the event: The Big Sandy Shoot
hope to see you there!


----------



## edvardhike (Jan 12, 2013)

Big Sandy Shoot will be very interesting event but unfortunately I am unable to participate due some important work to finish.Thanks for sharing.


----------

